# Long weekend down in Wilson’s Promontory



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2018)

Morning guys!

On Saturday we took a day trip down to Wilson’s Prom and whilst @Smittiferous was fishing, I explored Squeaky Beach and Tidal River/Norman Bay. Took a few pictures of my adventures! (Pictures taken with my iPhone 8+, mostly in direct sunlight)

Hung out with these little Southern Water Skinks both at the start of the day and towards the end. Curious little guys. They were very interested in my phone. 













This guy was in the information centre. Not sure if he’s mummified but I really wanted to take him home with me. 




And some landscape pictures showing the beauty of Squeaky Beach and Tidal River/Norman Bay.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 13, 2018)

Bloody hell. I might need to get a new phone.
Awesome pics Stompsy


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 13, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Bloody hell. I might need to get a new phone.
> Awesome pics Stompsy


Samsung Galaxy S9+. Damn can't wait to trade my current S8 up to this.
http://www.samsung.com/au/smartphones/galaxy-s9/?cid=AU_2018_IM_FEAT_GS9_AO_E_SEM_GS_KWB_02_TXT_NA_NA_58032049892_samsung galaxy s9_8482772_147045491_0_NA_NA&ef_id=WYytHAAAAR_9XQ85:20180313022406:s&gclid=CMG51Z-f6NkCFcXdvAod4BwDlg&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CMiD5J-f6NkCFcKavAod7tECiA


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Bloody hell. I might need to get a new phone.
> Awesome pics Stompsy


Thanks. 

It does well, but I had a gander at them on a computer screen and they don’t look all that flash. 

I need to get a new DSLR. And a macro lens. And a tripod and flash. Then I’ll be happy.


----------



## MANNING (Mar 13, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S9+.



Didn't like the extra size of the +
My normal s9 is waiting at the shop to be picked up
[doublepost=1520918894,1520918632][/doublepost]Sorry for the hijack @Stompsy 
Love the bones lizard. Wish I could display him at my house too


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2018)

MANNING said:


> Sorry for the hijack @Stompsy
> Love the bones lizard. Wish I could display him at my house too



I almost went and made an offer for him. I can only imagine how fragile he was though.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 13, 2018)

MANNING said:


> Didn't like the extra size of the +
> My normal s9 is waiting at the shop to be picked up
> [doublepost=1520918894,1520918632][/doublepost]Sorry for the hijack @Stompsy
> Love the bones lizard. Wish I could display him at my house too


Good score mate, I've got a few months before I can upgrade yet, the S9 looks insane, and if the pic quality is even better than the S8, well Damn!


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 14, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S9+. Damn can't wait to trade my current S8 up to this.
> http://www.samsung.com/au/smartphones/galaxy-s9/?cid=AU_2018_IM_FEAT_GS9_AO_E_SEM_GS_KWB_02_TXT_NA_NA_58032049892_samsung galaxy s9_8482772_147045491_0_NA_NA&ef_id=WYytHAAAAR_9XQ85:20180313022406:s&gclid=CMG51Z-f6NkCFcXdvAod4BwDlg&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CMiD5J-f6NkCFcKavAod7tECiA



I got my S9 yesterday. Not the + though. Still... Should take some awesome shots. I'm hoping. Pre-ordered online so I got it early. Easier doing it that way than through a Telstra Store I reckon.

Half the reason I upgraded, from an S7. Is cause' I get so much more data a month. Got a free tablet worth about 500, and free wireless charger worth around 150-200 with it.

Lovely pics Stompsy. : )


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> On Saturday we took a day trip down to Wilson’s Prom and whilst @Smittiferous was fishing, I explored Squeaky Beach and Tidal River/Norman Bay. Took a few pictures of my adventures! (Pictures taken with my iPhone 8+, mostly in direct sunlight)
> 
> ...


Its a nice spot there stomps. Ive done a bit of diving there over the years. Did the wombats come through at night.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Its a nice spot there stomps. Ive done a bit of diving there over the years. Did the wombats come through at night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately we didn’t stay overnight. But I used to camp there all the time with a friends family as a kid and we had a resident wombat whose burrow was in the bushes next to our camp. He’d come out every night and let us pat him. I’ve got photos somewhere, might find them and embarrass myself by posting them sometime.

We had so many great adventures camping there as kids. We’d lay in our tent and watch the little marsupial mice run through their tunnels next to our campsite. We were also there a few times when the mutton birds fell out of the sky. We saved two who weren’t injured and put them under the campervan until morning, then took them up to the rangers station for release the next afternoon. Feeding the crimson rosellas was always a highlight too...

I think that’s why it’s my favourite place. So many great memories.

I’d really like to do the big hikes there at some stage too.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 17, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Unfortunately we didn’t stay overnight. But I used to camp there all the time with a friends family as a kid and we had a resident wombat whose burrow was in the bushes next to our camp. He’d come out every night and let us pat him. I’ve got photos somewhere, might find them and embarrass myself by posting them sometime.
> 
> We had so many great adventures camping there as kids. We’d lay in our tent and watch the little marsupial mice run through their tunnels next to our campsite. We were also there a few times when the mutton birds fell out of the sky. We saved two who weren’t injured and put them under the campervan until morning, then took them up to the rangers station for release the next afternoon. Feeding the crimson rosellas was always a highlight too...
> 
> ...


It is a nice spot and one thats virtually unchanged from 30 years ago which isnt very common these days. Its like going back in time when your there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> It is a nice spot and one thats virtually unchanged from 30 years ago which isnt very common these days. Its like going back in time when your there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Indeed it is. I adore the place. And I’m glad it’s unchanged.


----------

